
5 Tips If You Want to Learn to Code - nandorsky
https://medium.com/@NateAndorsky/do-you-want-to-learn-to-code-here-are-my-5-tips-ba5bd53ab431#.mlhbppeyp
======
user202020
Folks who know how to code: is this legit? I have no idea how to do anything,
but I've always wanted to learn in order to maybe get into Android
development.

Also, are some of the resources provided transferable to Java?

